# Blackmagic URSA Mini



## expatinasia (Apr 14, 2015)

What are your thoughts on this new camera and how do you think it will affect the Canon Cinema and other Canon video lines?

Blackmagic URSA Mini 4.6K EF

Compact and lightweight digital film camera with high performance 4.6K Super 35 sensor with up to 15 stops of dynamic range, EF lens mount, 12G-SDI, 5” fold out monitor, dual CFast recorders and more!

https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/blackmagicursamini


----------



## Tinky (Apr 14, 2015)

I think it looks great.

But Blackmagic will have version 2 out before version 1 has made it to the dealers.

I would have preferred an SSD bay as CFAST 2.0 is waaaaay to expensive just now, although the budget atomos CFAST 1.0 cards may be ok for those shooting in 1080 APR.

Looks well thought out. I wish they would do a complete bundle with batteries etc, as the headline cost is usually about a grand lower than the cost for a working unit... they could learn from REDs mistakes in this regard.

The test will be noise. The s35 4K sensor in the BMD was noisy.


----------

